# albino tiger snake



## miss2 (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys yesterday as i was feeding the yabbies i saw a weird long pink thing, presumably a snake. i jumped on the bike as im scared poo less of snakes and went to drive away. i then saw it again only this time i recognized what it was... an albino tiger snake!!! wish i had had my camera. has anyone seen one of these before?


----------



## skay123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow what a find! Should go back and get pics,,,
Probably got an inbox full from people wanting to know where haha.


----------



## scorps (Mar 24, 2011)

Really? pics would be very nice


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Your scared or snakes,Yet urve posted 935 times on a reptile forum..go figure...Photos all it never happened..lol


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Your scared or snakes,Yet urve posted 935 times on a reptile forum..go figure...Photos all it never happened..lol


 
+1 ... Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Common people! Don't be so rudely demanding. If I took a photo of a wild albino tiger snake, surely I wouldn't publish it on a forum - it would deserve a prime spot in a glossy magazine. Get real.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Something out of the ordinary doesnt come along that often Michael,thats why photos can re-assure us it happened,So how many photos have you posted compared to how many that are in glossy books..lol..


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 24, 2011)

I would be back to whereever with the camera ASAP.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow I'd love to see that. How big was it ?


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 24, 2011)

You're scared of snakes, yet you can positively confirm it's a tiger snake. For someone who's afraid of them I don't understand how you'd ID them correctly.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Something out of the ordinary doesnt come along that often Michael,thats why photos can re-assure us it happened,So how many photos have you posted compared to how many that are in glossy books..lol..



Why is it so important if it happened or not? Miss2 reported what she has seen and that's good enough for me.
Actually, my snake book alone contains 304 images, that apart from all the magazine and other books - I don't think I posted a fraction of that on forums.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 24, 2011)

jase75 said:


> Wow I'd love to see that. How big was it ?


 
*unzips*

My "Albino" "Tiger" "Snake"


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha D3, was waiting for you to add something to this thread 

Also I *highly* doubt that miss2, being a young chick and all, left the house without her phone


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 24, 2011)

i don't doubt that you found an albino in the wild. The ID of the snake may be questionable- a lot of people get that wrong at the best of times, and considering most go on colour the albino side of things may just make it that little bit harder.

many didn't believe i came across a wild albino until i showed pics either, so be prepared to be accused and bombarded with pic requests 

and i have seen a number of people who keep captive pythons leg it at the site of a wild elapid, it is not that unusual.


----------



## jase75 (Mar 24, 2011)

D3pro said:


> *unzips*
> 
> My "Albino" "Tiger" "Snake"


 
Wow it's only a baby one haha


----------



## sookie (Mar 24, 2011)

bugger em all.if you said you seen it lovey thats good enough for me too.and hey to all the ignorant and rude people out there,you can love something with passion,learn all you can about something and yet never want to posses it.and a wild snake,the nasty type,wow,i would have been outta there as well.........and i have a few of my own.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 24, 2011)

ok wow theres a few things to reply to here.... pythons73 - yes iam frightened of snakes but as you can see my 935 posts are about lizards lol
snakelove- just because im frightened of snakes does not mean i dont know what i have seen, for someone thats only 21 i find it hard to understand how you are so arrogant.
samnazb- i dont often take my phone with me when im going to feed the yabbies and horses 

there is a chance that i got the id wrong and if i have it seems to be that i have made a sinful post, if thats the case shoot me now. but as far as i know from living on a farm that is full of tiger snakes (that yes im frightened of) i believe i saw a 2ish ft albino Tiger snake.

i will def take my camera when i head back down there to check the dams. i will try to spot it again and get pics 

oh and thanks to the few people who didnt shoot me down


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Great reply miss2, you have got your head crewed on the right way.
In my first life (LOL) I used to live in Canberra and collected tiger snakes for venom extraction. The best spots I use to got to were around Bungandore and Hoskinstown. Where about is your farm?


----------



## miss2 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks waterrat 
we are near bungers


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm..2ft..pink snake...you say it was a tiger,so im guessing it had stripes or a pattern of that appearance...probably a released or surviving amelanistic corn snake.
Thats my guess!..though im not dismissing the fact that it could of been a Albino tiger


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 24, 2011)

There have been several alb tigers found in the past so it isn't out of the question.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 24, 2011)

seanjbkorbett said:


> Hmm..2ft..pink snake...you say it was a tiger,so im guessing it had stripes or a pattern of that appearance...if anything probably a released or surviving amelanistic corn snake.
> Thats my guess!



Remember most, if not all, albino animals in captivity have been found in the wild. they are not common, but they are out there.

The albino i came across was is in a housing estate on the gold coast, last place i thought one would pop up. And no it wasn't a corn.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss2..the haters are gunna hate...right?
Lawds only save us from the big tough internet warriors.
Put 'em on ignore and it'll improve your experience here.

If it was me coming up against a tiger snake you wouldn't be seeing me for dust. There would actually be sod and soil kicked up in my wake.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 24, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> Remember most, if not all, albino animals in captivity have been found in the wild. they are not common, but they are out there.
> 
> The albino i came across was is in a housing estate on the gold coast, last place i thought one would pop up. And no it wasn't a corn.



ahh awesome find! right here on the goldy..yeah i quickly edited my post! lol...


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I make a point? Perhaps it will put your suspicious minds at ease. In the are where Miss2 lives are NO red-bellied black snakes or copperheads. The only two snakes found there are tigers and Dwyer's snake _Parasuta dwyeri_ and the occasional Eastern brown (they rarely hand around farm dams).


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Really not hating at all...

Just going by the ol' saying 'Pics or it didn't happen' ... Anyway, I would also be running back down there with a camera (as mentioned earlier)


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Just going by the ol' saying 'Pics or it didn't happen' ..



That's very mature opinion.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> That's very mature opinion.


 
If only we were all as _mature_ as you Michael, if only


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't wish that upon you. LOL


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 24, 2011)

waterrat i used to live in the bungendore area and i have seen red bellies there a few times?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Up Northern NSW there is a place, I won't say where, but it is South of Macksville on the coast. There is a sacred womans site that has pink (albino) tiger snakes. The indigenous people of the area believe that only woman can go there and be unharmed by the snakes,and there are many accounts by woman that I know personally of them going and camping there with their children and the snakes coming to the camp ground and just hanging around for a while and then leaving and of men going there and being chased by them. I have no reason to doubt these women saw them so I am assuming it is one particular family of snakes that constantly interbreed and therefore throw an unusual proportion of albinos.

EDIT: Please read carefully before ridiculing.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Ummm :shock:


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 24, 2011)

hhhmmmmmmmmmm ok


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Well at least I took the harassment off the poster, I don't really care if you don't believe me but i don't think that aboriginals would incorporate something like that into their art and dreaming stories if it wasn't the case.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Up Northern NSW there is a place, I won't say where, but it is South of Macksville on the coast. There is a sacred womans site that has pink (albino) tiger snakes. The indigenous people of the area believe that only woman can go there and be unharmed by the snakes,and there are many accounts by woman that I know personally of them going and camping there with their children and the snakes coming to the camp ground and just hanging around for a while and then leaving and of men going there and being chased by them. I have no reason to doubt these women so I am assuming it is one particular family of snakes that constantly interbreed and therefore throw an unusual proportion of albinos.



no comment ?:S


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> no comment ?:S



I believe that was a comment


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Well at least I took the harassment off the poster, I don't really care if you don't believe me but i don't think that aboriginals would incorporate something like that into their art and dreaming stories if it wasn't the case.


 they are called dreamtime stories not dreaming and i live in northern nsw and never heard of it and i take great interest in the local stories


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Well at least I took the harassment off the posterQUOTE]
> 
> that you certainly did, now who is going to step up and take it off you?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> they are called dreamtime stories not dreaming and i live in northern nsw and never heard of it and i take great interest in the local stories



You live in Byron bay and it is a long way away from Macksville last I checked. And the stories are called dreamtime stories but they are part of their dreaming. My daughter-in-law is from the same tribe as the people I am talking about so I think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 24, 2011)

lol yeah im glad u think u do


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> lol yeah im glad u think u do



You know you don't have to be rude, why don't you take a trip to macksville and befriend some of the locals and ask them yourself, if your really lucky, though with an attitude like yours I doubt it, they might even tell you where it is. Glad at 25 years of age you know everything about a 50000 year old culture.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> You know you don't have to be rude, why don't you take a trip to macksville and befriend some of the locals and ask them yourself, if your really lucky, though with an attitude like yours I doubt it, they might even tell you where it is. Glad at 25 years of age you know everything about a 50000 year old culture.



Lol...and by no comment i actually mean, ill refrain from how troubled i really think you are...but ay keep up the cocky attitude its working


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 24, 2011)

not even gonna bother with u


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok fair enough, I don't see how I am being cocky at all, it is just what I have been told. They call them pink tiger snakes. Sorry I commented at all.



byron_moses said:


> yeah i was impressed how much i know amazing when u choose what u can learn from your grandma who was raped beaten etc as a stolen generation


 You know, I am sorry about what happened to your family, my daughter-in-laws family has suffered a similar fate, but it is no reason to attack me for something I was merely relating from what I had heard. If you go to Macksville and ask around I am sure someone will relate the story to you, especially as you are bound to be related to someone from Macksville if your family is from Byron.

Ok, I wasn't going to say where it was but as I am being ridiculed for relating a story, the place is Stuarts Point, NSW.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't want to be mean but I'm curious you said you have personally heard stories from women who have seen them but then you said it is part of the Dreamtime stories? Does this mean these pink tigers have been in that area since the Dreamtime stories were created?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> I don't want to be mean but I'm curious you said you have personally heard stories from women who have seen them but then you said it is part of the Dreamtime stories? Does this mean these pink tigers have been in that area since the Dreamtime stories were created?



That I don't know, but they have been part of that areas stories for a long time. Long before I was born in any case.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikezta, what you are up against here is different understanding and different believes that exist in our cultures. Cultures are like religions, they don't agree with each other.
I just submitted an article to S&T about my snake hunting with a old Aboriginal police tracker. Without going into details, we found heaps of snakes but his and my identification and description of the "species" was very different. No right or wrong, just different.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Albinos would have been around all of the time. They probably would be very localized within a certain area though, considering the chances of interbreeding and the survival of most albino species.....I think ahah


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta while some of the story's *might* be true, some/most of them are exaggerated..

Just think about the logic behind what you have said for a minute....

A secret camping ground where indigenous women and albino (pink) tiger snakes meet and hang out/camp together in harmony?

If any man was to enter the site they would be chased away by the snakes -- Really?..

Sorry but it is completely ridiculous...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 24, 2011)

what did they call them before 1861? i assume not tigers........


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> kaotikezta, what you are up against here is different understanding and different believes that exist in our cultures. Cultures are like religions, they don't agree with each other.
> I just submitted an article to S&T about my snake hunting with a old Aboriginal police tracker. Without going into details, we found heaps of snakes but his and my identification and description of the "species" was very different. No right or wrong, just different.



I agree but the people of the area know they are albino and the younger generations say that they are called pink tiger snakes because they are albino.



Ozzie Python said:


> what did they call them before 1861? i assume not tigers........


Of course not and they still have a name in there lingo for them but to white people they call them tiger snakes.



SamNabz said:


> kaotikjezta while some of the story's *might* be true, some/most of them are exaggerated..
> 
> Just think about the logic behind what you have said for a minute....
> 
> ...



I agree the stories get exaggerated, it was about the fact that they are there in that area and the camping ground isn't secret, i have had it pointed out to me, I said sacred.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Sacred, sorry...

I don't doubt at all that they are there kaotikjezta, I think people (myself included) are focusing more on the story you told...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Sacred, sorry...
> 
> I don't doubt at all that they are there kaotikjezta, I think people (myself included) are focusing more on the story you told...


 
The point is I don't doubt these women saw albino snakes, exaggeration aside


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2011)

I want one! Stick it in a box for me!  (oh hang on, that's illegal :lol ....I'm amazed it hasn't been reduced to Kooka-fodder by now! :lol:


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats a awesome find miss2.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Mar 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> If any man was to enter the site they would be chased away by the snakes -- Really?..
> 
> Sorry but it is completely ridiculous...


 
This is very true, alot of venomous snakes have been know to chase people, for kilometers. 
anyone with ''experience'' would know this.


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't people of different genders give off different pheromones?
Tigers might be able to sense them?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2011)

impulse reptiles said:


> this is very true, alot of venomous snakes have been know to chase people, for kilometers.
> Anyone with ''experience'' would know this.


 lol


----------



## Australis (Mar 24, 2011)

Ill preface with i have tolerance for aboriginal culture in accordance with, Site Rule 2 - Intolerance of Other User. 

I don't think dream-time stories are meant to be taken literally. i asked my geology lecturer today and he assured me a giant snake did not carve the landscape i was shocked and tried to explain to him i read the dream time was real on APS.. he asked me to leave.
Next it was to the head of biological sciences.. again i was shocked to hear evolution was responsible for echidnas not a person with spears in his back morphing into one.

P.s
Snakes don't live in families or involve themselves in socially constructed gender roles.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 24, 2011)

~Unfortunately...... I'am unable to relate dreamtime stories with biology..............."I can feel the diplomatic processes beginning to break down!" ...


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Australis said:


> ...i was shocked and tried to explain to him i read the dream time was real on APS.. he asked me to leave.


 This actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

impulse reptiles said:


> This is very true, alot of venomous snakes have been know to chase people, for kilometers.
> anyone with ''experience'' would know this.


 
So with your "experience" why do they *only* chase males?


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

You know he was being sarcastic right?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> So with your "experience" why do they *only* chase males?



Woman talk them out of chasing them.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL, this thread is weird... From albino tiger snakes to *dream time social pink snakes that only chase men*?


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe that you saw a pale snake, but it may not have been an albino tiger. Its possible, but unlikely. I'm not calling you a liar, but there are some species of snake that are very pale that it could have been. Wish there were pics


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I believe that you saw a pale snake, but it may not have been an albino tiger. Its possible, but unlikely. I'm not calling you a liar, but there are some species of snake that are very pale that it could have been. Wish there were pics



I could get an infraction (again) if I said something now.  and rightly so.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

Ugh. What now


----------



## D3pro (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I could get an infraction (again) if I said something now.  and rightly so.


 
I too feel a tingling sensation in my right back hand


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 24, 2011)

D3pro said:


> LOL, this thread is weird... From albino tiger snakes to *dream time social pink snakes that only chase men*?


 
There are nightclubs and bars dedicated to the latter, so I hear.

Snakeluvver, what other snake species do you think it could hav e been?


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Snakeluvver, what other snake species do you think it could hav e been?


 
I saw a snake in the sun one time, it was bright and shone off the scales making it look almost white. It turned out to be a whipsnake.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I saw a snake in the sun one time, it was bright and shone off the scales making it look almost white. It turned out to be a whipsnake.



That's not an answer to steve's question though.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 24, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I too feel a tingling sensation in my right back hand



Early symptoms of an impending stroke?..*giggles*


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmmmm this thread has gone of the rails (just a little bit) but going by factual geographical distributions.... I don't see why It would'nt/could'nt be a tiger snake and as stated albinos are naturally found if people can find an albino carpet why not a tiger snake?

On a side note:
"if I don't get pics of the eggs hatching does that mean the hatchlings magically appeared in the incubator or their not real :shock:?"


----------



## Torah (Mar 24, 2011)

waterrat hes 11 , leave him alone ! its one thing to pick on me , but an 11 year old , i mean please ! Your parents clearly taught u well ,pfft... I think your new quote should be " IF YOU GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY SAY NOTHING " and that means NOTHING ! Just so you remember ! 


and now on topic !!!!!! has ANYONE ever got a photo of an albino tiger snake ????? Id be interested to see one...


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 24, 2011)

Torah said:


> waterrat hes 11 , leave him alone ! its one thing to pick on me , but an 11 year old , i mean please ! Your parents clearly taught u well ,pfft... I think your new quote should be " IF YOU GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY SAY NOTHING " and that means NOTHING ! Just so you remember !
> 
> 
> and now on topic !!!!!! has ANYONE ever got a photo of an albino tiger snake ????? Id be interested to see one...



Some people have them in their collection.

They look good, but sorry i dont have any pics.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Dale said he saw red-bellies (how many? I have spent years collecting there but never saw any RBBs)) I saw the odd eastern brown, the Dwyers are too small .... but tigers are abundant around Bungendore. Wouldn't you say that there is a high probability that it was a tiger?



Torah said:


> waterrat hes 11 , leave him alone ! its one thing to pick on me , but an 11 year old ,



I am 12, so leave me alone.


----------



## Torah (Mar 24, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> Some people have them in their collection.
> 
> They look good, but sorry i dont have any pics.


 

I googled and couldnt even find a pic . So if anyone has one in their collection could you post a pic please Very interested to see


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 24, 2011)

Torah said:


> I googled and couldnt even find a pic . So if anyone has one in their collection could you post a pic please Very interested to see



I seen a pic not long ago, it was a group you can join on facebook.

I think aus reptiles or something like that. ( cant remember )


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Torah said:


> So if anyone has one in their collection could you post a pic please Very interested to see



Will you love me now?


----------



## killimike (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice pic Michael! Beautiful snake.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not my pic, I scanned it from a mag. I hope it's alright with whoever took the shot.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet looking snake Michael.....


----------



## killimike (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It's not my pic, I scanned it from a mag. I hope it's alright with whoever took the shot.


 
Ah ok. More's the pity!


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow cool snake!
And I was just saying, it COULD'VE been something else. Or it COULD'VE been an albino tiger. Just saying the albino tiger is unlikely but I never said its IMPOSSIBLE.

And yeah we know your 12 michael. I mean, what 12 year old doesnt own one of Australias largest GTP breeding organisiations  :lol:


----------



## Torah (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Will you love me now?


 
well I do like you a lil more  
but can u stop picking on me and others please . I dont even want to get on the forum half the time cause yourve been such an **** !


----------



## impulse reptiles (Mar 24, 2011)

Torah said:


> well I do like you a lil more
> but can u stop picking on me and others please . I dont even want to get on the forum half the time cause yourve been such an **** !


 
:lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> And yeah we know your 12 michael. I mean, what 12 year old doesnt own one of Australias largest GTP breeding organisiations  :lol:



Now you really got me confused, I am going to have a drink, I am not waiting till I turn 18 b....... that!


----------



## woody101 (Mar 24, 2011)

i just cant get over all the negative comments about this thread if someone said they saw it. i believe them enough to not need to start massive fights on a thread for pics or no pics why cant people just be happy for someone to see such a snake.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Torah said:


> but can u stop picking on me and others please . I dont even want to get on the forum half the time cause yourve been such an **** !


 You're not related to Zeezza are you?


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 24, 2011)

The one and the same


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure is


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

It all makes sense now.


----------



## beeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It all makes sense now.


 
:lol:


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got a feeling. Like you know when you can tell a song is by a certian band because it's the same old tune every time


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Australis said:


> Ill preface with i have tolerance for aboriginal culture in accordance with, Site Rule 2 - Intolerance of Other User.
> 
> I don't think dream-time stories are meant to be taken literally. i asked my geology lecturer today and he assured me a giant snake did not carve the landscape i was shocked and tried to explain to him i read the dream time was real on APS.. he asked me to leave.
> Next it was to the head of biological sciences.. again i was shocked to hear evolution was responsible for echidnas not a person with spears in his back morphing into one.
> ...



I said the stories had been incorporated into there dreaming, not it was a dream time story. When I said family of snakes, I meant a group of snakes inhabiting that area that carried the albino gene. Please don't twist my words.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Thursday is a bad day on APS. Don't know why but it is.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Not bad, Michael. Fun


----------



## dangles (Mar 24, 2011)

Not doubting you saw an albino, don't juvenile EB's have stripes that may make it look like a tiger?


----------



## Dukz13 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> Remember most, if not all, albino animals in captivity have been found in the wild. they are not common, but they are out there.
> 
> The albino i came across was is in a housing estate on the gold coast, last place i thought one would pop up. And no it wasn't a corn.


 
what kind of albino was it ozzie?


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Thursday is a bad day on APS. Don't know why but it is.


I bet Friday will be better.
I mean, we're all going to be partying, partying... yeah...


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

By the way before this gets closed or deleted I think you deserve kudos Zeez. Changing user name is one thing but changing "location" to an entirely different country is a fantastic way to throw people off the trail. Just a heads up though - even an 11 year old noticed that RBBS aren't native to Indonesia


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I bet Friday will be better.
> I mean, we're all going to be partying, partying... yeah...


 
lol nice :lol: yesterday was thurday thursday today it if friday friday we so excited lol worst song ever!
And saximus, what do you mean by "even an 11 year old boy" :lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I said the stories had been incorporated into there dreaming, not it was a dream time story.


Whats the difference? (serious question)



kaotikjezta said:


> When I said family of snakes, I meant a group of snakes inhabiting that area that carried the albino gene. Please don't twist my words.


 I didn't twist your words, you chose the wrong one/s to use.

Snakes just don't recognize socially constructed genders, and then behave based on this.
I could believe it if some traditional native narcotic was involved lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Australis said:


> Whats the difference? (serious question)
> 
> 
> I didn't twist your words, you chose the wrong one/s to use.
> ...



It means that it has been happening so long in living memory that it has become part of their dreaming. The fact that they have seen the albino snakes is not a dream time story, but there is a dream time story explaining the albino snakes, if that makes sense. Maybe the men get chased because they feel guilty and nervous going to the site in the first place as they are not supposed to and the snakes pick up on the fear, and maybe the snakes just pass by the women because they are calm and don't show any fear as the snakes are there totem and protector of that area. Just an idea.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

People may perceive them as more or less of a threat because that's what they believe but snakes don't chase people. Ever.
You probably would have been better off saying you know people who have seen them and left it there. Unfortunately now the issue has been clouded by a secondary part of your story.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

saximus said:


> People may perceive them as more or less of a threat because that's what they believe but snakes don't chase people. Ever.
> You probably would have been better off saying you know people who have seen them and left it there. Now the issue has been clouded by a secondary part of your story.


 
Maybe by chase they mean turn and attack rather than keep on going. You can't tell me snakes have never attacked out of fear, even spiders chase you if you provoke them enough, and I have actually witnessed a wolf spider lunge at someone all the way across a road because he covered its hole up so it couldn't go into it and escape. Funniest thing I've ever seen.

EDIT: and most people, if a snake lunged at them would turn tail and run, not turning around to see if the snake was still coming and if the story is already common place they are going to conclude that the fact it was not still there after they left the grounds is because they were no longer in a place they shouldn't be. You have to take human reaction and conditioning into account when talking about perception.


----------



## Inkage (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll put this in the Lock Ness monster/Yeti bag.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

AArgh, trying really hard not to swear here, the point of me telling the story, exaggerated or not was to illustrate the fact that this is not the first case of reported albino tiger snakes. Not to get ridiculed and attacked over a story related to me.


----------



## Australis (Mar 24, 2011)

Easily my favorite Albino Tiger snake story.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta you dug yourself a deep hole telling that ludacris story..

If the message you were trying to get across was that albino tiger snakes have been around for ages and reported in the past etc. then you should have definitely worded your attempt better.. As I've mentioned before I have NO doubt that there are albino tiger snakes, the only reason I was questioning you was regarding the logic of your 'story'.



Australis said:


> Easily my favorite Albino Tiger snake story.



lol Australis...


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> AArgh, trying really hard not to swear here, the point of me telling the story, exaggerated or not was to illustrate the fact that this is not the first case of reported albino tiger snakes. Not to get ridiculed and attacked over a story related to me.


 That's the point I (and evidently others) am trying to make. I have no doubt the people you know have seen them. If anyone would have it would be the natives who have lived off the land for thousands of years. Unfortunately though your whole story loses credibility by the addition of mystical attack snakes that only go after men. So now, this being the internet, people have run with the non-credible part than the realistic part. Next time you tell the story leave the attack snakes out and you won't have a problem


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> kaotikjezta you dug yourself a deep hole telling that ludacris story..
> 
> If the message you were trying to get across was that albino tiger snakes have been around for ages and reported in the past etc. then you should have definitely worded your attempt better.. As I've mentioned before I have NO doubt that there are albino tiger snakes, the only reason I was questioning you was regarding the logic of your 'story'.
> 
> ...



And how many times do I have to say it was not my story, it was told to me, what is so hard to get about that.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> And how many times do I have to say it was not my story, it was told to me, what is so hard to get about that.


 Your story or not, the fact you believed it shows lack of knowledge when it comes to snakes therefore destroying your credibility


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Your story or not, the fact you believed it shows lack of knowledge when it comes to snakes therefore destroying your credibility



I never once said I believed the whole story, I said I believed the woman had actually seen albino tiger snakes. Re-read my posts before you comment next time.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Thursday is still a bead day on APS.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2011)

Give it up kaotikjezta, the smell of blood in the water has the sharks in a frenzy and you're best to cut your losses and start again, for what its worth, I love the story.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Give it up kaotikjezta, the smell of blood in the water has the sharks in a frenzy and you're best to cut your losses and start again, for what its worth, I love the story.


 Thanks for the moral support and I think I'll take your advice.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the story. Some of the aboriginal stories I've heard, embelishment was par and parcel of telling the tale. It was their way of making sure a tale was passed on and therefore probably the lessons it taught were retaught generation after generation. You only have to do a few callouts or mention snakes in the lunchroom to hear even more such embelished stories. Most of our schooltime fairy tales served the pupose of warning children of dangers ETC. 
I could see the point you were making from the start Kaotikjezsta


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 24, 2011)

steve1 said:


> I like the story. Some of the aboriginal stories I've heard, embelishment was par and parcel of telling the tale. It was their way of making sure a tale was passed on and therefore probably the lessons it taught were retaught generation after generation. You only have to do a few callouts or mention snakes in the lunchroom to hear even more such embelished stories. Most of our schooltime fairy tales served the pupose of warning children of dangers ETC.
> I could see the point you were making from the start Kaotikjezsta



Thanks Steve


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 24, 2011)

Ditto the last few comments; I wonder if the mob would be making these comments to the people who told you the story in the first place? I've heard many, similar stories and there not meant to be taken literally, just listened too.


----------



## reptilife (Mar 24, 2011)

*Flame suit on*

Alright ye of little faith!

I have seen an Albino Tiger snake on more than one occasion, although it may have been the same snake both times, as was within the same area.
These were (at a guess) 20 klms West of Warrnambool, at a small "town" called Killarney. This is an area where farms run right to the beach, with sand-dunes and grassy scrub seperating them.

No I didn't take a pic, as I walk my many dogs there and don't carry a camera,

Yes I am quite confident that what I saw was indeed, a Tiger,

No it was NOT an exotic Cornsnake or similar,

Yes it could possibly have been some other Elapid.

(Edited to add... Killarney is quite near to the Tower Hill State Game Reserve, which appears to have a very large Tiger Snake population.)


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 24, 2011)

Dukz13 said:


> what kind of albino was it ozzie?


 
definitely a keelback have a search and you'll see pics of it on here. 

i also have heard of 17 rbb's in a compost bin:shock:


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

reptilife said:


> *Flame suit on*


 
lol no flame suit is strong enough to protect you from the flames of APS :lol:


----------



## dpeica (Mar 24, 2011)

.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> lol no flame suit is strong enough to protect you from the flames of APS :lol:





dpeica said:


> You're all a bunch of retards. Snap out of it.


I rest my case :lol:
Nice depeica, very subtle


----------



## whyme (Mar 24, 2011)

Ahhhhh ha ha. Some of you dildonics need to get a new hobby. She posted that she saw an albino/pink tiger. Good luck to her. I wish i could find one. But then I lost track of the thread. Fark my head hurts. To some of you people I only have one word........ZOLOFT!!!!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 25, 2011)

Wooooooooooooo it's Friday Friday gotta get it down on Friday lol.
Hopefully aps Friday is better than aps Thursday


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 26, 2011)

the hypothesis of the mystical pink attack serpents is failing credibility,damn what a wonderful storey


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

OH l'horreur! Nous battons toujours ce cheval mort!


----------



## killimike (Mar 26, 2011)

c'est plus beau en francais


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

killimike said:


> c'est plus beau en francais


 
Mais sûrement pas aussi beau que je ? :lol:


----------



## killimike (Mar 26, 2011)

beau? pourquoi pas belle?


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

killimike said:


> beau? pourquoi pas belle?



Exactement !


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> OH l'horreur! Nous battons toujours ce cheval mort!



All hail google translate


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> All hail google translate


 

dévergondée


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> dévergondée



Hey it's easier than learning French


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 26, 2011)

Yawn...reallY!?!

For the record Precious I never once stated that I actually knew french.
I think it was obvious I was engaging in a bit of harmless fun with a fellow forum member in order to lighten the mood.

What's the matter?
Still smarting over being flamed for posting a cock and bull story about man chasing albino tiger snakes?

What ever gets you through the day Precious.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 26, 2011)

steve1 said:


> There are nightclubs and bars dedicated to the latter, so I hear.



So now this thread has gone from Albino tiger snakes, to Dreamtime social pink snakes..... TO GAY BARS ?!?!?!? *** ?!?!?!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 26, 2011)

Seen some bad discussions on APS, over the years, but this has to be Numero Uno...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Yawn...reallY!?!
> 
> For the record Precious I never once stated that I actually knew french.
> I think it was obvious I was engaging in a bit of harmless fun with a fellow forum member in order to lighten the mood.
> ...


Why the attitude, I was only having fun too??


----------



## Sel (Mar 26, 2011)

This thread started good..but youve all ruined it! 10 pages of crap...well maybe 9.

Miss2 have u been back to the location yet?


----------



## miss2 (Mar 26, 2011)

sel im heading out today to see my horses so i will keep an eye out!
i think this is the most responses i have ever got to a thread LOL


----------



## killimike (Mar 26, 2011)

No google translate for me! lol. I think French was completely appropriate, given that the topic had wandered to fighting over the dreamtime and making gay bar references. And for all those people who just whinge about the thread being crap, that whinging just makes it crap and boring.

I don't know anything about vens, so I was very interested to hear about a possible albino tiger. A nice surprise to find that people have actually caught them on camera already! They're out there.

So Miss2, I hope you manage to catch another one on film!


----------



## Sel (Mar 26, 2011)

miss2 said:


> sel im heading out today to see my horses so i will keep an eye out!
> i think this is the most responses i have ever got to a thread LOL



Take your camera, we wanna see it


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

killimike said:


> No google translate for me! lol. I think French was completely appropriate, given that the topic had wandered to fighting over the dreamtime and making gay bar references. And for all those people who just whinge about the thread being crap, that whinging just makes it crap and boring.
> 
> I don't know anything about vens, so I was very interested to hear about a possible albino tiger. A nice surprise to find that people have actually caught them on camera already! They're out there.
> 
> So Miss2, I hope you manage to catch another one on film!


 Comes in handy when using international forums so I have it bookmarked:lol:


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

why is it that nearly every thread on this sight ends up taking the p out of people asking simple questions???


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

dreamkiller said:


> why is it that nearly every thread on this sight ends up taking the p out of people asking simple questions???


 
I guess it is easy to be nasty to people when you don't have to see them face to face, it is the same on every forum I have ever been on.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 26, 2011)

Just don't be giving out the location if you don't want people from all over the place coming to try and poach it...... Great find, and yes, if you can get some pics of it that would be fantastic!


----------



## Baaaax (Mar 26, 2011)

Tiger snakes to drug induced stories about snakes that hate the male gender to arguing about french.

I could sell this as story to Fox news


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 26, 2011)

Baaaax said:


> Tiger snakes to drug induced stories about snakes that hate the male gender to arguing about french.
> 
> I could sell this as story to Fox news



How is it drug induced, what are you insinuating


----------



## OLAY89 (Mar 27, 2011)

i would of went yoink mine


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyway..... so who's gonna breed some?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 27, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Anyway..... so who's gonna breed some?


 
It better be a woman. Bloke could get attacked and killed.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 27, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It better be a woman. Bloke could get attacked and killed.


Very funny,lol


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2011)

oh I like that also! :lol:


----------



## scorps (Mar 28, 2011)

Hahahah great read


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 28, 2011)

didn't happen...


----------



## zulu (Mar 28, 2011)

*re albino*

Albino tiger snakes turn up from time to time,friend of mine thats an experienced herp saw one at stanwell park when they working on the railway lines years back.


----------



## killimike (Mar 28, 2011)

I know it's been said, but it is surprising how many albinos survive to adulthood in the wild. I'm sure they are statistically much less likely to. But people seem to come across them occasionally in the wild, makes you wonder how many there are that just never get seen.


----------



## Syn2554 (Mar 29, 2011)

jase75 said:


> wow it's only a baby one haha



oh snap!



killimike said:


> I know it's been said, but it is surprising how many albinos survive to adulthood in the wild. I'm sure they are statistically much less likely to. But people seem to come across them occasionally in the wild, makes you wonder how many there are that just never get seen.


 Yeah, there was an albino Mulga snake sitting at my back door one morning and it totally stumped me. Very bloody pretty, I'll assure you. I guess there just aren't any dangerous birdies or anything around my area. Lucky for him


----------



## cement (Mar 30, 2011)

Considering snakes are genetically programmed to hide, it really doesn't surprise me that they are out there.


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 31, 2011)

There was one in captivity that passed away recently. Unfortunately.


----------



## underbelly (Mar 31, 2011)

Many of you guys would eat it on a pie or sausage roll but have you ever seen one in the flesh. Well I did one day while driving home from work and I first thought it was a Cockatoo. So I went back and took the photo just to prove it to my mates.






Cheers Underbelly.


----------



## dangles (Mar 31, 2011)

nice find


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ozzie Python, 

I think you should be commended for your thoughtful and sensitive post. 

With respect to getting a photo – much easier said than done. It depends upon the surrounding terrain as to how likely it is for a snake to be spotted again in that area. It depends on the species – Tigers are fairly sedentary but other sizeable elapids can range far and wide. For someone who is scared witless of them, no easy feat to find the courage to confront your fears, in an area where you may not know where it is until you ”stumble across it” and then to remain cool, calm and collected enough to take a photo. I think if I were in the same circumstances I would simply want to forget I ever mentioned it.

I thought the comment about the phone was most unwarranted. I have still to decide if it was an attempt at humour or a twisting of the knife. Perhaps the author could enlighten me.

Blue


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey maybe they do exist!!!!


----------



## Niall (Apr 11, 2011)

well... after reading all 12 pages in search of seeing a photo of an albino tiger snake, I wasn't smart enough to go to the last page at the start haha.
Good looking snake by the way!


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 11, 2011)

Niall said:


> well... after reading all 12 pages in search of seeing a photo of an albino tiger snake, I wasn't smart enough to go to the last page at the start haha.
> Good looking snake by the way!


 Same here mate, have never read so much crap for such little reward. Hence why I thought I would put a pic out there. Sorry to say its not my snake, although i did get to work with it a bit.


----------

